# Is there any way to check if a skyline has been in an accident?



## MaxLax44 (Aug 10, 2005)

There is a 2001 Skyline that has been made street legal...so i'm told by the seller. I asked him for the vin and he said that skyline's don't have vin's. Is this true, if it is, is there any way to check if its ever been in an accident?


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

MaxLax44 said:


> There is a 2001 Skyline that has been made street legal...so i'm told by the seller. I asked him for the vin and he said that skyline's don't have vin's. Is this true, if it is, is there any way to check if its ever been in an accident?


skylines have vin's :bs: , Car fax , or an insurance company


----------



## Delta00 (Aug 11, 2005)

turbosentra89 said:


> skylines have vin's :bs: , Car fax , or an insurance company


skylines do not have VINs, they are only made in Japan, which does not have a VIN like the US does...


----------



## imoz (Jul 4, 2005)

Delta00 said:


> skylines do not have VINs, they are only made in Japan, which does not have a VIN like the US does...


This is incorrect. Someone had pointed out to me that the chassis number assigned to the car in Japan is re-used as the VIN once the car has been given DOT bond release in the US.

Ask the seller to tell you the chassis number, then call the DOT and ask them to verify if its legit. As for Carfaxing it, I have no idea if it would work or if they track gray market cars. Ask the seller to send you a copy of the bond release.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll tell you right now it's BS because there's only like 1-2 legal R34s in the US.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

There is no real way to keep track of the 16 digit VIN that are issued to the non original US models, so checking to see if its been in an accident is a buyer beware situation. There are also alot more then just 1-2 legal r34's in the use because I know 2 people right now that have r34's LEGAL. 1 in new york and 1 in seattle. So you know Motorex *cough*ripoff*cough* legalized about 30 of them. This is what I have been told by NHTSA because they maybe doing a conformity check on them. Just FYI!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

unless you see the car close up and know what to look for, then its hard to tell if it has been an accident. for example, on stock hoods they have labels of the engine components and ac system, if they get replaced, they usually dont put new stickers on.


----------

